# Double points...



## Jim G. (Sep 1, 2011)

Begining Sept. 7th thru Nov. 23rd, rail travel will earn double points. Check it out at AGR home page.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 1, 2011)

Jim G. said:


> Begining Sept. 7th thru Nov. 23rd, rail travel will earn double points. Check it out at AGR home page.


Does this include travel already booked?


----------



## Jim G. (Sep 1, 2011)

I think bonus points are earned on "travel" between the dates of the promotion, not when the tickets were purchased.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 1, 2011)

If as in the past, then yes!


----------



## Pat Harper (Sep 1, 2011)

Wonderful! I had already booked a trip for Sept 14. This couldn't have come at a better time!


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 1, 2011)

And for those



paying



their rail to the Gathering, double points also!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 1, 2011)

Remember you MUST sign up for the Double Points Promotion (there also is a 200 Bonus Point Acela Promo running!) to recieve the points, it's not automatic!

And Dave, youve taught lots of us that Paying! is to be avoided at all costs! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jmbgeg (Sep 1, 2011)

Jim G. said:


> Begining Sept. 7th thru Nov. 23rd, rail travel will earn double points. Check it out at AGR home page.


I am traveling the 3rd and 4th. The promo will not have started. :blink:


----------



## fredevad (Sep 1, 2011)

I was just looking at the "Buy Points" and also saw this...



> *Special offer: 50% more points!* Now there is even more reasons to top up your Amtrak Guest Rewards account! Automatically receive a 50% bonus the number of points purchased on purchases of at least 5,000 Amtrak Guest Rewards points between September 1 and September 30, 2011.


----------



## pennyk (Sep 1, 2011)

jimhudson said:


> Remember you MUST sign up for the Double Points Promotion (there also is a 200 Bonus Point Acela Promo running!) to recieve the points, it's not automatic!
> 
> And Dave, youve taught lots of us that Paying! is to be avoided at all costs! :lol: :lol: :lol:


I am paying for my return trip from the gathering and am very happy to receive double points.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Sep 1, 2011)

Looks like I'll be doing a few lunch runs down to FTW this Fall


----------



## Texan Eagle (Sep 1, 2011)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> Looks like I'll be doing a few lunch runs down to FTW this Fall


Me too, though from DAL. 400 points for $18, plus getting two Amtrak rides, is


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Sep 1, 2011)

Jim G. said:


> Begining Sept. 7th thru Nov. 23rd, rail travel will earn double points. Check it out at AGR home page.


THANKS for the heads up! With two LD trips already booked, I'll certainly be 'cashing in' on this!


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Sep 1, 2011)

Texan Eagle said:


> OlympianHiawatha said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like I'll be doing a few lunch runs down to FTW this Fall
> ...


And they are doing 25% OFF _*Texas Eagle*_ as well this Fall


----------



## Misty. (Sep 1, 2011)

Texan Eagle said:


> OlympianHiawatha said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like I'll be doing a few lunch runs down to FTW this Fall
> ...


More like 400 points for $5 for me, if I don't count the other costs of wandering around between trains in ALN and whatever I end up doing before 40x heads back toward home, lol.


----------



## Rail Freak (Sep 1, 2011)

Jim G. said:


> Begining Sept. 7th thru Nov. 23rd, rail travel will earn double points. Check it out at AGR home page.


This is one of the reasons I appreciate this site!!!!

Thanx Jim


----------



## Dovecote (Sep 1, 2011)

jimhudson said:


> Remember you MUST sign up for the Double Points Promotion (there also is a 200 Bonus Point Acela Promo running!) to recieve the points, it's not automatic!
> 
> And Dave, youve taught lots of us that Paying! is to be avoided at all costs! :lol: :lol: :lol:


I just signed up for the Double Points Promotion on the AGR website but could not find any info on the Acela 200 bonus point promo. Where can I find out details of this promo?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 1, 2011)

Dovecote said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > Remember you MUST sign up for the Double Points Promotion (there also is a 200 Bonus Point Acela Promo running!) to recieve the points, it's not automatic!
> ...


Its on the AGR Home Page with the other current promos! Click on, worked for me even though I might not be able to ride Acela!! (I sign up for ALL promos! :lol: )


----------



## Misty. (Sep 1, 2011)

jimhudson said:


> Dovecote said:
> 
> 
> > jimhudson said:
> ...


Still, I wouldn't be surprised if it's a targeted promotion. I didn't see it when I went to sign up for the double points promotion.


----------



## gswager (Sep 1, 2011)

It's on fine print area- almost on the bottom of its homepage. It took me about 5 minutes to find one on that homepage!


----------



## Dovecote (Sep 1, 2011)

MistyOLR said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > Dovecote said:
> ...


I did not see the offer either after checking the AGR website again. Maybe Jim can provide us the link


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 1, 2011)

Dovecote said:


> MistyOLR said:
> 
> 
> > jimhudson said:
> ...


I had to Log in to my AGR Account, then clicked on the Home Page, it's across the Bottom in Blue with the other current Promotions, click on the Acela Promo, it has a Logo! (The 50% Bonus for Buying Points is there also!)


----------



## Acela150 (Sep 1, 2011)

I'll tell you this much! I'll be doing points runs for weeks!!  :lol:


----------



## amamba (Sep 2, 2011)

I am totally not seeing this acela promo ANYWHERE. I clicked on the promo page - not there. It is not one of the five things that scroll across with the pictures. It is not listed underneath. It must be targeted to certain folks only.


----------



## Texan Eagle (Sep 2, 2011)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> Texan Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > OlympianHiawatha said:
> ...


From what I read, the 25% OFF Texas Eagle promotion is for bookings done between 1st and 30th September for travel between 1st and 31st January, 2012. The Double Points offer is valid for travels between 7th Sept and 23rd Nov (after Labor day weekend to before Thanksgiving weekend, _excluding_ both holiday weekends!). Is there any other offer going on giving 25% OFF Texas Eagle in *Fall? *


----------



## Texan Eagle (Sep 2, 2011)

MistyOLR said:


> Texan Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > OlympianHiawatha said:
> ...


And how exactly do you get a roundtrip for $5? What discounts do you have?


----------



## Ispolkom (Sep 2, 2011)

amamba said:


> It is not one of the five things that scroll across with the pictures.


The Web site customizes the five things to include targeted promos. For instance, when I log in using my AGR number, I get a sign-up for the "spend $5,000, get 10k bonus AGR points promo," for which I was targetted. When I log using Mrs. Ispolkom's AGR number, that isn't one of the five things scrolling. FWIW, neither of us get an Acela promo.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Sep 2, 2011)

Texan Eagle said:


> OlympianHiawatha said:
> 
> 
> > Texan Eagle said:
> ...


I just read the fine print and noticed that too but if anything, that gives a little something to look forward to *AFTER* Double Points. But then like last year, maybe they'll do *TRIPLE* Points


----------



## KYRR (Sep 2, 2011)

Texan Eagle said:


> MistyOLR said:
> 
> 
> > Texan Eagle said:
> ...


----------



## Misty. (Sep 2, 2011)

Texan Eagle said:


> And how exactly do you get a roundtrip for $5? What discounts do you have?


None. That was cash/voucher in hand, about a half hour before departure. STL-ALN was in D bucket, and based on what I experienced (a more quiet/private "I'm opening this door for exiting at ALN"), it's just my guess that short run rarely, if ever, exits D bucket.





CIMG0003 by MistyOLR AKA icebratrpg (Chicago fangirl), on Flickr


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Sep 2, 2011)

MistyOLR said:


> Texan Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > And how exactly do you get a roundtrip for $5? What discounts do you have?
> ...


That is CLASSIC! In most cities, you can't even ride a cross town bus for that  And here I thought being able to go from Norman OK to Purcell for $5 each way was cheap.


----------



## Acela150 (Sep 2, 2011)

amamba said:


> I am totally not seeing this acela promo ANYWHERE. I clicked on the promo page - not there. It is not one of the five things that scroll across with the pictures. It is not listed underneath. It must be targeted to certain folks only.


Acela promo?? It's a basic double points promo for the fall. I would imagine for ALL trains. It should be right below the five items. If not then it should be one of them.


----------



## jb64 (Sep 3, 2011)

amamba said:


> I am totally not seeing this acela promo ANYWHERE. I clicked on the promo page - not there. It is not one of the five things that scroll across with the pictures. It is not listed underneath. It must be targeted to certain folks only.


No Acela promo for me either. I did get another business class promo to earn an additional 200 bonus points when you take business class. This creates a question for me: If I were to take Acela Business Class between two city pairs during the double points promo is this what I would get: 500 x 2 (city pairs, double pts) + 200 x 2 (business class promo, double points) = 1400 points one way?


----------



## amamba (Sep 3, 2011)

Acela150 said:


> amamba said:
> 
> 
> > I am totally not seeing this acela promo ANYWHERE. I clicked on the promo page - not there. It is not one of the five things that scroll across with the pictures. It is not listed underneath. It must be targeted to certain folks only.
> ...


Sorry if I wasn't clear, I am registered for the double points promo. But some of the other folks are referring to a promo where one gets an extra 200 points when taking the acela between the 500 point city pairs. THAT is the promo that I don't see - for me or my H. But again, I have a lot of acela trips under my belt this year so it would make sense that if it is a targeted offer, I didn't get it.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 3, 2011)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> MistyOLR said:
> 
> 
> > Texan Eagle said:
> ...


Gotta be the cheapest Paid Ticket for sure!  I get a Senior Rate of $5.95 AUS-TAY and TAY-AUS when the Fare is Low Bucket, this summer most days it was $7-$11 with TEMPO Cashing In on the Full/SOLD OUT Eagles/Sunsets status!


----------



## Acela150 (Sep 5, 2011)

amamba said:


> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> > amamba said:
> ...


Sounds like a Select thing and Select plus. I know from reading on here your select. Call AGR and ask if you were targeted. Never hurts to ask.


----------



## saxman (Sep 7, 2011)

So doesn't the Hats Off bonus for Midwest trains last until Sept. 30th? Does that mean if you ride a midwest train between the 7th and 30th, you'll get quadruple points? Me thinks that you'll only get one or the other, but it's wishful thinking!


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Sep 7, 2011)

Why I Like AU, Reason #12: Timely Information. Just received AGR e-mail announcing this promo, but been registered for a week - since learning of it here.


----------

